# Pixelfehler am Notebook - umtausch ?



## sakulthefirst (28. August 2013)

Hallo,

Gestern habe ich für meinen kleinen Bruder ein Notebook gekauft.
Leider ist uns dann beim Betrieb ein Pixelfehler aufgefallen mitten auf dem Bildschirm.

Da wir das Notebook bei einen Lokalen Händler gekauft haben, gilt leider das Fernabsatzgesetz nicht.

Der Händler streubt sich das Produkt zurückzunehmen.
Er Argumentiert auf die Pixelfehlerklassen.

Meiner Meinung nach der größte Schwachsinn denn es überhaupt gibt, nur dazu da um Auschussware an den Mann zu bringen.

Welche Chancen habe ich das Produkt zu tauschen?

Meine Sichtweise :

Beim Kauf von Notebook wurde ich nicht auf einschränkende Garantiebestimmungen hingewiesen.
Auf der Rechnung war auch nichts ausgewiesen.
Also war die Pixelfehlerklasse Klausel nicht Teil vom Kaufvertrag.
Erst wenn man die Verpackung öffnet (versiegelt) sieht man die Acer Garantiebestimmungen.
Also müsste ich volle Garantie haben.


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. August 2013)

Warum habt ihr denn überhaupt (wahrscheinlich auch noch überteuert) im Laden und nicht online gekauft?

Ich würde da an Deiner Stelle richtig Alarm machen, ggfs. den Geschäftsführer antanzen lassen.


----------



## sakulthefirst (28. August 2013)

überteuert war der nicht, konnte mit den online Preisen mithalten.

Nunja das hat man davon, wenn man die Lokale Wirtschaft unterstützen will 
Zumindest hat er mal gesagt, er sieht nach was er machen kann


----------



## NatokWa (28. August 2013)

Du hast NULL Chance das Teil umzutauschen da für ALLE Bildchirme solche Regeln gelten . 
In den Regeln steht genau drin wieviele Pixel (evtl auf welcher Fläche konzentriert) defekt sein müßen damit ein austausch gerechtfertigt ist .
Bei meinem Asus-Bildschirm müsten es z.B. mindestens 4 defekte Pixel sein .

ALLERDINGS : Ein guter Händler geht bei sowas im Preis runter da durchaus von "B-Ware" gesprochen werden könnte (Ich habe mal ein Lap-Top für 100€ weniger bekommen wegen sonem Pixel) , ich glaube allerdings nicht das darauf nachträglich eingegangen wird .....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. September 2013)

Früher war ich auch ein Verfechter der Unterstützung des "Händlers nebenan".
Aber nach diversen Gewährleistungsproblemen und solch ähnlichen Sachen wie vom Thread-Ersteller beschrieben bin ich dazu übergegangen fast nur noch Online zu kaufen. 

Das ist zwar eigentlich unglaublich Schade - aber vor allem für diese Händler selber.
Mir ists egal ob ich bei z.B: so etwas wie einem Notebook ein paar € im Laden mehr zahle - sofern ich dort als Kunde ERNST GENOMMEN werde.
Das ist aber heutzutage immer weniger der Fall.

Gerade letztens wollte ich in einem Hardware-Laden - ich sag jetzt nicht welcher - Teile für einen ganz normalen Office-PC für die Verwandtschaft kaufen..
Wird zu 90% für Word, Excel verwendet. Manchmal werden ein paar CDs gerippt oder ein paar Fotos korrigiert.

Sollte alles zusammen um die 300€ kosten und am besten nen kleinen FM2-Dualcore haben.
Reicht jahrelang für alles was dort anfällt.

Der Verkäufer dort wollte mir minutenlang einreden, das ich UNBEDINGT einen Intel *i5-4570* um 170€ verbauen sollte weil "der für die Zukunft gerüstet ist".
Oder besser gleich den 4570K - falls irgendwann mal übertaktet werden sollte.
Und dazu am besten eine gesteckte Grafikkarte  - er hätte das noch eine *HD 4650* um 40€ 

Ein Intel-Quadcore - für Office 
Dazu eine Grafikkarte die langsamer ist als die der meisten aktuellen IGPs  und nochmal extra verbraucht.

Ich bin dann gegangen. Verarschen kann ich mich auch alleine.


----------



## pedi (4. September 2013)

wolle mir gestern im hiesigen pro-bzw. mediamarkt einige BR-RE 50 Gb  sowie eine interne HDD kaufen. in keinem von beiden läden gabs diese sachen.
kein wunder, wenn man dann online kauft.
muss allerdings sagen, dass ich noch nie probleme mit umtausch bzw. gewärleistungsfällen  hatte, weder im pro-noch im mediamarkt.


----------



## The1nsider (4. September 2013)

sakulthefirst schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gestern habe ich für meinen kleinen Bruder ein Notebook gekauft.
> Leider ist uns dann beim Betrieb ein Pixelfehler aufgefallen mitten auf dem Bildschirm.
> ...


 
Dampf machen. 
Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem bei einem lokalen Händler. 
Hab die Bude gute 30 Minuten belagert so dass schon die wartenden "Kunden" nervös wurden und den Laden verließen.
Den Chef vom Laden habe ich zur Sau gemacht und nach einem ewigen hin und her wurde der Monitor zurück genommen.

Grundsätzlich ist aber gegen die Pixelfehlerklasse nichts anzufechten, auch wenn es nicht auf der Verpackung steht.
Ein Pixelfehler am Rand irgendwo stört mich nicht. Hatte damals aber genau wie du einen in der Mitte (Bei einem schwarzen Bild war der strahlend weiß).
Noch dazu war das ein relativ teurer Monitor. Aber wie schon gesagt Pixelfehlerklasse ist Pixelfehlerklasse - Egal wie viel das Teil kostet.


----------



## highspeedpingu (4. September 2013)

> Da wir das Notebook bei einen Lokalen Händler gekauft haben...


Habt ihr das nicht im Laden mal einschalten lassen? - Einfach den verschlossenen Karton gekauft?
Gerade deswegen kauft man doch beim lokalen Händler... (auspacken - angucken - zeigen lassen und dann mitnehmen.?!)

Pixelfehler


----------

